# Price of puppy jabs?



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

A friend of mine has just messaged me on FB, she's getting a Lab puppy soon and was asking me how much the jabs should cost, but I don't have a clue!

We may very well be taking the puppy plunge soon, so I thought i'd ask on here for a rough estimate as it's something I might be thinking about myself before too long


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I did start a thread some time ago http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/219025-vet-prices.html where the price of puppy jabs were around £40.


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

We payed about 45 euro per jab for Bryson  (he had to have the first re-done, looong story)


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not sure... when I got Jake, he only had to get his second vaccinations because the SSPCA gave him his first... Does the price include the two of them? Or is it that price both times?... Like the £40 that was said in the other post, is that £40 all in, or £80...


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

my labs booster was about £40 maybe a little over can't remember the exact cost now

price will differ slightly from vet to vet so best for you or your friend to call round all the local ones and ask for the prices they should be happy to let you know


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I think we payed £50 for both his puppy jabs (1 at 8 weeks , 1 at 10) , microchipping , a vet check and 2 puppy class type things


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

We did our microchipping and 2nd vac at vets4pets the breeder did the first one and it was only £20 I think worming there was also cheap at £3, clipped her nails for free. Then we moved on to another vet. Our booster locally is £30. The vets4pets vaccinate for life looks quite a good deal. They are cheap for the basics but wouldn't use them for anything serious. 
Pets at Home vets do cheap vacs I think their kennel cough one is only £10, I was amazed at how good they were with our cat. He was fantastic didn't try and sell us things was very clear and explained in detail. No fuss either some we had been to just because he was old wanted to test him for everything everytime we went in, he wasn't good with vets or people.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

i paid 55 for both which included micro chipped and wormed from pets at home vets x


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

My vets charge £50 for both puppy vaccs.


----------

